# dtv pal and a tr-40 * 911 *



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

I know a dtv pal will reboot, after a power cycle, to the last channel it was on with no help from the remote, but will a tr-40 also reboot back to the last channel after you power it down with the AC plug and plug it back in with no help???


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I picked up 2 of the dtv pal boxes sometime ago,but I have not used either one of them yet.
Perhaps someone here in the forums that owns/uses these boxes could shed a little more light on this topic.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't have TR40CRA - just a couple of the DTVPAL + models.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Are the TR40 and the DTVPAL the same box with different names,or are they two different boxes?


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

member "phil T " is reporting via pm that the unit does reboot to the last channel it was on after a power cycle...Thank you phil.....any comments that differ with what Phil reports? I know DTV pal does, I have two and the tr-40 is supposed to be the same thing almost...

from Phil T ....."I just tried it and yes, it did reboot back to the same channel it was on.

When I plugged it back in there was about 30 seconds of a blank screen, then the downloading program guide screen, then back to live TV on the channel I was on.

My guess is after plugging it back in, it was over a minute before I got programming back."


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

I hope Phil tested a tr-40 and not a pal....they are supposed to be the same but still, it's the tr-40 I need to know for sure about, I have two pals already and they do reboot to the channel....are the tr-40's the same way? Phil T, was it a tr-40?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Mine does say DTV Pal Reg ID 0035 so I guess it is a DTV Pal.

Sorry.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

so we still don't know for sure if the tr-40 acts just like a dtv pal on reboot....you guys are killing me...


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I just did the same test on a second unit with the same results. Remember you will get at least 30 seconds of blank screen before it comes back to life.

Unfortunately they are both DTV Pals.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

thats fine but it's the tr-40 thats in question, these are for a nursing home, the tv's reboot to channel after an outage, the tuners need to reboot also or all hell breaks loose....We're gonna make a bunch of old people happy if we can resolve this, or somebody sell me 30 dtv pals! I can buy tr-40's but the pals are gone already....unless somebody is holding 30 they will let go for 40 each.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

solid signal reports a tr-40 does not reset to "on". I bought some pals last night from an online buddy, I still need 11 pals, these are for a nursing home...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

TR-40...Was on ch 42-1. Unplugged it, waited 10 seconds, plugged it in. 10 seconds til video popped on, 15 seconds to download guide data, then popped back to the original channel with the show, and a brief screen showing program info, and signal strength.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## sattec (May 28, 2004)

Dave, thats what I thought too, the pal and the tr40 are the same except for some few software changes...thanks...if I could get one more confirmation the tr-40 resets "on channel" that would be cool....anybody else got a tr-40 they could test for me?


----------

